# HS1132TAS: The "S" is for..



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Electric Starter Saved my Sanity after my Stupidity...

Wow, close call today. Flakes are finally starting to fall here (we're in MA, on the northern edge of the monster storm down in the Mid-Atlantic), and I kept forgetting to get out and check out the blower this year. Went out to start it (manually) today, no dice.

I've had this Honda for three seasons, and never had this problem before. Gas was full, but I stupidly left the gas valve open at the end of last season.

Never got around to even trying the electric blower since I've owned this, but had nothing to lose. Ran a cord out to the shed and plugged her in. It cranked and cranked, and I could smell gas, but it wouldn't start. I exercised the choke and throttle a few times, and eventually she started and seems to be running just fine. 

After warming up, I got the augers turning and the tracks moving, so everything seems good. Hopefully it will be good to go if we get some deep stuff.

That electric starter saved my butt today and put a huge smile on my face, worth every penny! Now I need to invest in running power (underground) out to that shed...

Mike


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Glad to hear it - this storm is not the time to have a blower failure!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

mikeinri said:


> That electric starter saved my butt today and put a huge smile on my face, worth every penny! Now I need to invest in running power (underground) out to that shed...
> 
> Mike


Glad to hear that you were succesful.
Instead of running power to the shed, you can get a 12V key-on electric start kit, install a battery on it and you would not have to worry about the 120V electric cord any more except for eventual battery charge up (with this set up you can electrically start the snowblower anywhere it is, and this is sort of how the new HSS with electric start work)

Electric Start Kit Flywheel Starter Motor Ingnition Honda GX340 11HP GX390 13HP | eBay

:blowerhug:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's just incredible, $88 for the kit !!

I'm trying to upgrade my 13hp Tec engines stator and a used flywheel is a hundred !!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> That's just incredible, $88 for the kit !!
> 
> I'm trying to upgrade my 13hp Tec engines stator and a used flywheel is a hundred !!


Current supply/production and demand is what drives the cost up or down (just what I think ).


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

it would have started first or second pull after a shot of carb cleaner


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

Yep and the same guy has them for the GX270. So we just need the battery box, mount, and a battery.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

43128 said:


> it would have started first or second pull after a shot of carb cleaner


Good to know, never thought to try that.

We've gotten quite a bit more than forecast, will probably end up with 7-10 inches before it's done.

Mike


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Are you sure that's for a 12v starter system? Looks like a 110v system that you plug in. But, I have been wrong before, just ask my wife.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Officially out of the woods. Blower ran flawlessly through the 7-8 inches, varying density and EOD, no problems at all!

Mike


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

HEY MODS...

Can someone please fix the title of this thread? The blower is a 1332 (not 1132).

Feel free to delete this post afterwards.

Thanks guys!

Mike


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

tinter said:


> Are you sure that's for a 12v starter system? Looks like a 110v system that you plug in. But, I have been wrong before, just ask my wife.


Whenever you see a OPE engine with a key on electric start feature it usually is 12V.
Just to make 100% sure I emailed the seller, this is the answer I got:

*"Hi there, 
This would be 12V battery operated. 

Thank you, 
Cori"
*


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Forecast for some "plowable snow" tomorrow night into Monday morning (why is it always Sunday night into Monday morning the past few years?). Anyway, went out to make sure the Honda would start today...

Full tank (last winter's gas with Starbrite Star Tron ethanol treatment), but the shutoff was closed this time (learned my lesson last year, see first post in this thread). Opened the valve, set the choke, STARTED FIRST PULL!!! After warming up, she purrs like a kitten.

That's more like it, why we buy Hondas in the first place!

Now we'll get zero snow for sure, and I'm totally OK with that...

Mike


----------

